# Holster Report: IWB for Cougar



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought I'd post my thoughts on my Cross Breed Supertuck after two months of use.

I have a Stoeger Cougar. I received a CCW permit in November and went looking for a nice holster. After some research, I chose the Cross Breed after deciding on an "inside the waistband" carry.

The holster arrived two days after I ordered it on line:smt023. The holster appeared to be well made on initial examination but UGLY as sin. 

I immediately test fit my Cougar. It slid in perfectly with a satisfying soft snap as the weapon came to rest at the bottom of the holster. Boy that was SMOOTH! The pistol grip was very accessible but the trigger was covered. A subtle tug on the grip and my Cougar was up and away. Ready for use. Wow, what a nice fit. Secure and safe with a butter smooth release.

My next step was to see how the combination felt when wearing. I have to say it is fairly awkward to get set up on my pants/belt. I carry on my right side slightly behind my front pants pocket. This means I have to unbuckle my pants and shift them to where I can attach the holster. Then rotate the whole thing back into place. It makes using a public restroom a challenge.

Once in place, the holster is extremely comfortable and easy to use. It shows zero wear after my two months use and should be good for my life time.

Concealment is as good as it gets for a weapon the size of the Cougar but it is not invisible if someone's looking closely. The grip seems to stick out as a bump in my shirt whenever I'm not standing upright.

The Cougar is a relatively heavy weapon. You can feel it at your side even with the SuperTuck. It would not be my first choice if ease of concealment and carry was primary. 

Bottom line is that I love the combination of the SuperTuck and Cougar even with the warts and plan to carry them for a long time.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I love my cougar, but it is heavy! I end up carrying my lcp or lcr first. I keep debating selling it, but it shoots like a dream!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the honest review. Supertuck does take some getting used to putting it in place. I can now do it in my sleep just out of habit. 

The Cougar is a nice weapon and if it conceals it would be a good one to have on when you are out and about!

RCG


----------



## JBPDXOR (Dec 5, 2009)

double entered sorry


----------



## JBPDXOR (Dec 5, 2009)

cougartex said:


> Thanks for the report.


 I have put over 1200 rounds thru my Stoeger Cougar 9mm without one single FTF or FTE. Even though I have used the cheapest or the only ammo available. It shoots better than I do.

I am currently wearing a Littlebear IWB/OWB Holster. This leather/shark skin trimmed holster works very well. I even tried to make my own concealable belt clips and they worked. ( well not as good as I would like,so I will order Kydex clips). Dave Galloway at Little bear holsters has just up dated his website. I think you will like the quality and pricing. Anyway, I have a serious beer belly and I am able to wear this setup at 3PM and all the way back to 5:30PM. I guess I should add that I also purchased a shark skin 1 1/2" belt from Littlebear Holsters and this makes for a fit that rests on my left hip and a little lower than my strong side hip. Because of the holster design and my fat, the grip fits tight to my side. Yeah I know lose weight but I am an old guy and I love to be lazy.:watching:


----------

